# Summer (i wish it was)



## kimby37 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sunset 4th of July





boulevard








Good Harbor Beach




Wingaersheek Beach




At the Wildlife Sanctuary












Enough for now, sorry i love pictures 
ok one more its not summer but i love this one...Twin Lights, Thatcher Island.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Kim:

Your pictures are beautiful! Seeing the two butterfly pictures reminded me that those bushes (butterfly bushes) are outlawed in Oregon. They are considered a pest plant. Can you imagine? I have a couple planted in my tortoise yard for their pretty flowers and butterfly/hummingbird attractant. I thought my sister was mistaken when she told me that, but she sent me a link to a page that tells, yes, they are a pest plant and are forbidden in Oregon!


----------



## Isa (Feb 9, 2011)

Wowww Beautiful pictures!!!! Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## kimby37 (Feb 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Kim:
> 
> Your pictures are beautiful! Seeing the two butterfly pictures reminded me that those bushes (butterfly bushes) are outlawed in Oregon. They are considered a pest plant. Can you imagine? I have a couple planted in my tortoise yard for their pretty flowers and butterfly/hummingbird attractant. I thought my sister was mistaken when she told me that, but she sent me a link to a page that tells, yes, they are a pest plant and are forbidden in Oregon!



I never heard of that wow. I have head it attracts hummingbirds too but didn't see any that day. The sanctuary is a beautiful place. We keep trying to get there for some winter pictures but it snows every Tuesday, and of course that is my day off


----------



## kimby37 (Feb 9, 2011)

Isa said:


> Wowww Beautiful pictures!!!! Thank you so much for sharing



Thank you it is beautiful here. Expensive but i could never leave i was born and raised here. Everyone goes to Cape Cod but we have nice beaches too. We are the oldest working seaport. Bad news is is that the fishermen are becoming extinct


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, your pictures are incredible!! I can't decide which one is my favorite!


----------



## terryo (Feb 9, 2011)

Your pictures are unbelievable...just beautiful. As for the butterfly bush, I can see why they would be considered a pest. I have a big one, and now there are a bunch of small ones coming up from the cracks in the pavers, in my turtle garden, tortoise garden, flower garden.....everywhere you look there is a little plant coming up. They are very invasive, and can really be a pest. I only wanted one, not a thousand. The roots grow just as fast as the plants and they are hard to pull up if you don't get them right away.


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, your pictures are amazing! Thank you so much for sharing them!


----------



## kimby37 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I cant wait till the weather gets a little better and i can get out and take some more. =) (especially of Mylo out in the yard)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice pictures.


----------

